# BMX Bottom Bracket with MTB Cranks



## chenny (Jul 11, 2009)

I recently broke my MTB bearings, so now i need new ones. my friend told me i can use BMX bottom bracket for my bike (which is a specialized p2 crom-mo). is that true?
When i check on line for BMX bottom brackets on line, it's always 19mm, 20mm, or 22mm. how would i tell which one fits my bike??? i measured my mountain bike spindle and it's 2 5/8 inches in diameter. so if you guys can tell me which one i need would be great.

Just to make sure i need euro BB for my bike right?


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

It will depend on what cranks you have... If you have the stock 3 piece cromo cranks on the newer (09) p.2 cromo., you probably need a 19mm Euro... It will be no different than what you already have. I don't think you measured the spindle diameter... I think you measured the diameter of the bottom bracket shell...

You cannot use a "BMX" bottom bracket for "Mountain" cranks... like Shimano Saint, Truvativ Holzfeller, etc.

It does not sound you know what you're doing. After you get the BB, do you know how to remove your cranks, then properly install and adjust it? Just take it to the bike shop.

How exactly did you break the bearings?


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

chenny said:


> I recently broke my MTB bearings, so now i need new ones. my friend told me i can use BMX bottom bracket for my bike (which is a specialized p2 crom-mo). is that true?
> When i check on line for BMX bottom brackets on line, it's always 19mm, 20mm, or 22mm. how would i tell which one fits my bike??? i measured my mountain bike spindle and it's 2 5/8 inches in diameter. so if you guys can tell me which one i need would be great.
> 
> Just to make sure i need euro BB for my bike right?


http://www.thefixbikes.com/bikes/product.asp?s_id=0&prod_name=2009+Specialized+P2+Cro-Mo+Bike&pf_id=PAAAIAGOJJFMHMGH&dept_id=3003
the 2009 Specialized P2 appears to have come with: 
BOTTOM BRACKET Fuse Euro, alloy cups, 4x cartridge bearing


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

cmc4130 said:


> http://www.thefixbikes.com/bikes/product.asp?s_id=0&prod_name=2009+Specialized+P2+Cro-Mo+Bike&pf_id=PAAAIAGOJJFMHMGH&dept_id=3003
> the 2009 Specialized P2 appears to have come with:
> BOTTOM BRACKET Fuse Euro, alloy cups, 4x cartridge bearing


07 came with Truvativ Ruktion cranks though...


----------



## chenny (Jul 11, 2009)

oh alright thanks you guys


----------



## euroford (Sep 10, 2006)

general consensus around here is that euro bmx bottom brackets suck compared to external bearing mountain bike bottom brackets!


----------

